# Brown algae bloom



## guppyman7476 (Jan 1, 2005)

I have a brown algae bloom. I know why. It is because I put too much of Flourish Trace in. What can I do to elevate the problem, ie change the water some? I don' want to take any of the plants out and bleach em. It's only on the plants
Ken


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Clean off as much as you can manually and do a water change. Repeat if necessary. I have brown algae usually whenever I do not have enough lighting on a tank, like less than two watts/gallon or so.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Also Otto's will eat brown algae, you may want to try a couple.


----------

